# Jackson finally steps up to the 7 string plate...



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2016)

25.5 Pro Soloist 7:







RR7:






Dave Davidson sig Warrior 7:






Fanned fret 7s and 8s, too.

New Models for 2016 | Jackson® Guitars & Basses


----------



## MetalThrasher (Jun 24, 2016)

NICE! Wonder how much the Davidson Sig Warrior is going to be?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2016)

MetalThrasher said:


> NICE! Wonder how much the Davidson Sig Warrior is going to be?



My guess is $2500-$2700? That's about what the Brodericks and the Ellefson bass were.


----------



## narad (Jun 24, 2016)

Could definitely take that sig warrior for a spin. But c'mon, Jackson's been ...running the bases for a while now, to continue the analogy.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice, very nice! Love that soloist, the warrior is very nice too


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 24, 2016)

Duncan Designed?

...I always wondered why a couple of brands have "pro" models that sorta delineate "definitely not pro".

But I'm sure they're pretty good guitars, and pickup swaps are easy.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm practically giddy for the SL7. They nailed it. Sure, full shark fins and glossy finish would have been preferred, but they're trying to get to the price point. I hope the quality is there.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 24, 2016)

Those three 7 strings look fantastic!!!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2016)

Pikka Bird said:


> Duncan Designed?
> 
> ...I always wondered why a couple of brands have "pro" models that sorta delineate "definitely not pro".
> 
> But I'm sure they're pretty good guitars, and pickup swaps are easy.



That's an X Series - midline.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2016)

narad said:


> Could definitely take that sig warrior for a spin. But c'mon, Jackson's been ...running the bases for a while now, to continue the analogy.



Eh, the one thing they didn't make was a regular Soloist 7. Now they do, so people that were complaining have no excuses!

(Well, except for it not being USA...)


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 24, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> My guess is $2500-$2700? That's about what the Brodericks and the Ellefson bass were.



I think that it will definitely eclipse the 3k mark closer to 4k. I can't find a decent used warrior under 2500..


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2016)

Womb raider said:


> I think that it will definitely eclipse the 3k mark closer to 4k. I can't find a decent used warrior under 2500..



Original '90s Warrior or modern? I see the USA selects for less than that, though they were always the rarest shape.

You may be right, though, I could see this being 3K.


----------



## Reverend Chug (Jun 24, 2016)

Personally, i HATE RR V's with a reverse headstock...just looks weird. Love the King V's with them though...


----------



## Womb raider (Jun 24, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> Original '90s Warrior or modern? I see the USA selects for less than that, though they were always the rarest shape.
> 
> You may be right, though, I could see this being 3K.



Should have clarified, the WR1. I would have to guess if Misha's sig goes for 3-4k, this will fall somewhere in there. If it's on the low 3 end, I will be seriously considering this.


----------



## bhakan (Jun 24, 2016)

That Davidson sig is badass


----------



## dhgrind (Jun 24, 2016)

Well I was thinking about getting an ibanez xiphos now I'm thinking the aristides I have on order is gonna have a hard time staying with that Dave sig coming


----------



## cardinal (Jun 24, 2016)

Reverend Chug said:


> Personally, i HATE RR V's with a reverse headstock...just looks weird. Love the King V's with them though...



Reverse headstock doesn't bug me, but those extra two frets do. Makes it whole thing look odd.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 24, 2016)

Any projected pricing on that Soloist?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 24, 2016)

Forgot something.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Any projected pricing on that Soloist?



It's a 7 string SL2, so, $50-100 more than one of those? MAP of $1150?

Edit: Musician's Fiend sells them for $899, so $949-ish?


----------



## cardinal (Jun 24, 2016)

Sweetwater has the presale of the SL7 at $1099.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Jun 24, 2016)

Dat RR7... Floyd rose, black, PU rings... why?


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 24, 2016)

The RR7 would look better without the pickups rings, indeed.
All them look great, BTW.


----------



## theicon2125 (Jun 24, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> Dave Davidson sig Warrior 7:








Why does everything I want have to be expensive?!


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2016)

cardinal said:


> I'm practically giddy for the SL7. They nailed it. Sure, full shark fins and glossy finish would have been preferred, but they're trying to get to the price point. I hope the quality is there.



The SL2 Pros I've played have been pretty nice, and this is just a 7 string version of that, so...


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jun 24, 2016)

That Soloist. I want it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2016)

Prices for all the 7s are here:

Jackson 7-string Guitars | Sweetwater.com


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jun 24, 2016)

I'd jam on this all day long...I know there are some out there who aren't into flat black, but I like it, and it looks great on this guitar to my eyes.


----------



## MrEzzyE (Jun 24, 2016)

I have been waiting for these news. Finally I can get a nice pair for my 
Amfisound Custom Warrior!


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh my sweet Jesus that Dave Davidson sig! Must acquire


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jun 24, 2016)

Very awesome, glad to see the older headstocks make a return. I really despise the headstocks they have been using over the last decade or whatever.


----------



## Jaxcharvel (Jun 24, 2016)

dr_game0ver said:


> Dat RR7... Floyd rose, black, PU rings... why?


For the life of me i cannot understand why manufacturers produce 7 string guitars with pup rings. I don't like them on a 6 string, but i despise them on a 7. That Soloist looks so much cleaner than the RR, just because it has no rings.


----------



## dhgrind (Jun 24, 2016)

i'm just hoping the dave davidson sig isn't the price of a misha mansoor sig. i'm also hoping they're built a bit better =P


----------



## possumkiller (Jun 24, 2016)

BrailleDecibel said:


> I'd jam on this all day long...I know there are some out there who aren't into flat black, but I like it, and it looks great on this guitar to my eyes.



ESP needs to do this with a reverse headstock. We are so way overdue for a proper LTD M407.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Jun 24, 2016)

MrEzzyE said:


> I have been waiting for these news. Finally I can get a nice pair for my
> Amfisound Custom Warrior!



That is beautiful. How much did she run you, roughly? If you don't mind me prying?


----------



## TedintheShed (Jun 25, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> 25.5 Pro Soloist 7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit, I just traded my DK-7Q for my daughters Martin, and then bought a KM-7 MKII because I wanted a n/t. 

And now this. Tung oil neck, I assume, by looking at the top of the headstock?


----------



## svart (Jun 25, 2016)

FINALLY!!!  GAS is back on the menu boys  want to get that rhoads 7 asap


----------



## Forkface (Jun 25, 2016)

im assuming Dave's Warrior is going to be AT LEAST 3.2k, given the price on the Mishas and the Brodericks. 

I mean, hopefully not, but ehh.


----------



## Edika (Jun 25, 2016)

Is it bad that I want all three? Honestly the price point is the exact order of preference I have for these three models but my financial situation allows me the inverse, if lucky, order. I might be able to stretch to the pro model, which would be awesome.
If the Warrior will be 3k in dollars it'll be around 3k in pounds and with the recent developments in the UK it might be more .


----------



## VinnyShredz (Jun 25, 2016)

I unfortunately talked to a few Jackson dealers, and it seems the DD Warriors are going for 4700 dollars MAP, and they are being pushed to sell them for pretty close to that... that is just too rich for my blood. 

I want one so bad though, ugh. I was hoping it'd be closer to like 3k or 3.5, but that is a little steep for me personally.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Scordare (Jun 25, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> RR7:



The Rhoads 7 will be mine! 24 fret, Floyd Rose tremolo , Dual humbuckers, reverse headstock...perfection!...and $800?!...SOLD! I don't mind the pickup rings...wish it had the triangle pickguard but not going to be picky.

I have almost pulled the trigger on some of the early 2000 ones but the lack of a trem killed it. The poor quality and ugly blue/purple color didnt help...and the Stars model is impossible to find.


----------



## dhgrind (Jun 26, 2016)

VinnyShredz said:


> I unfortunately talked to a few Jackson dealers, and it seems the DD Warriors are going for 4700 dollars MAP, and they are being pushed to sell them for pretty close to that... that is just too rich for my blood.
> 
> I want one so bad though, ugh. I was hoping it'd be closer to like 3k or 3.5, but that is a little steep for me personally.



this information makes me want to cry, until my birthday in october when i sell all my guitar stuff off to afford this guitar. heres to hoping the quality is immaculate because anything less and i'll totally have a b__ch fit yadad-i-mean. damnit dave you heartless man.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Jun 26, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> this information makes me want to cry, until my birthday in october when i sell all my guitar stuff off to afford this guitar. heres to hoping the quality is immaculate because anything less and i'll totally have a b__ch fit yadad-i-mean. damnit dave you heartless man.



It's not really on him to set the prices, haha. I guess it's Jackson. But I am really disappointed that they set the price so high. I guess cause its a limited run. But I mean the Misha and the Chris Broderick guitars were fairly reasonably priced. I don't get why they're setting the price so high for this axe. 

I mean I could buy a custom Jackson for myself for that, ya know? Ugh, and I want this guitar so bad! So sick.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 26, 2016)

If the Davidson Warrior goes for over 4, Amplifsound is going to sell a lot of stained ash 7 string Floyded Warriors. That GAS is something fierce.


----------



## svart (Jun 26, 2016)

Any date they will hit the stores in europe? GAS for that RRX7 like mad...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 26, 2016)

svart said:


> Any date they will hit the stores in europe? GAS for that RRX7 like mad...



Was hankering after a RR, but a 24 fret reverse headstock RR? Yeah sold.....


----------



## dhgrind (Jun 26, 2016)

i can't see the davidson warrior going for 4.7k with the juggernaut msrp at 4.3k retailing for 3.2k. Even with Jackson pushing to keep close to the msrp who do they expect to buy these guitars at such a high price.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 26, 2016)

They're going to sell a ....load of those Warriors! Holy crap, I want one. No pup rings, ebony board, Floyd. Good god. The really scary thing is how much money we all have invested in high end 7s and 8s, and now there's gonna be all these production instruments we all want. I have zero excuses to be buying a 7, other than I will be so happy it will very likely make me healthier, improve my marriage, and make me a better father. So yeah, that's a good enough reason for me!

EDIT: Ah, sonofabitch, I just noticed it's a USA made one. OK, that's going to be waaay more expensive than I figured. Damn! Still might do it, if it's not crazy, though.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 26, 2016)

Look how cute this one is! Who wants to snuggle with a tiny 22.5" Rhoads V?  This looks made for Li-sa-X, haha.


----------



## VinnyShredz (Jun 27, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> i can't see the davidson warrior going for 4.7k with the juggernaut msrp at 4.3k retailing for 3.2k. Even with Jackson pushing to keep close to the msrp who do they expect to buy these guitars at such a high price.



I know dude, but this is what I heard from multiple dealers... : (


----------



## Possessed (Jun 27, 2016)

feraledge said:


> If the Davidson Warrior goes for over 4, Amplifsound is going to sell a lot of stained ash 7 string Floyded Warriors. That GAS is something fierce.



The problem is that Amfisound is not cheap either! I have inquired lots of the builds. Normally the price starts from 3500e for quite simple spec neck throughs.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 27, 2016)

They are well worth it, after a few years mine is still on my top guitars rotation. I have a Jackson custom shop for comparison and both guitars are playing in the same league. I prefer the Amfisound better because as a suctom it has the specs I wanted, the Jackson being an opportunistic 2nd hand buy for cheap.
Amfisound for the price will allow you full customisation, which Jackson might not (ie, they just ask you where you want your controls, you don't just have this or that option, you say "put them here" etc)
Not sure I'd get another one with their current prices but they were noticeably cheaper a few years back. (Still paid mine over 3K but that included all the hand painting, nowadays it would likely go over 5K.)


----------



## dhgrind (Jun 27, 2016)

VinnyShredz said:


> I know dude, but this is what I heard from multiple dealers... : (



Not necessarily saying you're wrong as I'm staying hopeful.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Jun 27, 2016)

holy sh.t 
gloss black, neck thru, 24 frets, *proper sized shark inlays*, neck & head binding, reversed headstock = total win for me !

they say: "dark rosewood fingerboard" 
let's hope that it's going to be dark enough

love this thing


----------



## VinnyShredz (Jun 27, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> Not necessarily saying you're wrong as I'm staying hopeful.



Oh haha, I know. I was just commiserating.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jun 27, 2016)

Jinogalpa said:


> holy sh.t
> gloss black, neck thru, 24 frets, *proper sized shark inlays*, neck & head binding, reversed headstock = total win for me !
> 
> they say: "dark rosewood fingerboard"
> ...



I don't even seven string, but I want to for this.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 27, 2016)

Like that fanned-fret one...

If they started doing higher-end fanned fret stuff, perhaps a DK 7-string model, I would be in trouble.


----------



## oracles (Jun 27, 2016)

Was really hoping to see a KE model in amongst these. A re-worked KE-7 would've been awesome to go with the RR7.


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 27, 2016)

I really like the SL7, though I already have a SLAT3-7 with duncans so I guess there is not that much sense in getting one (said no guitarist ever).

I am a bit so-so on the RRX7. I really want a proper RR7 and this is very close! Passive pickups, neck-trough, 24 frets, check. The pickup rings are a huge bummer for me. My reaction was like: 'Yay they didn't put ....ing emg-707s on it, wait is that pickup rings???? on a 7???? from a company that has otherwise removed pickup rings from most of the rest of their 7 string lineup???? wtf????'
Also I would like the headstock to not be reversed, though it is not that much of a dealbreaker.
Has anyone here tried to remove pickup rings from a guitar? I guess it will leave some screw holes, but since it is black I kinda guess you could make them disappear?

Also it is fun how people actually seem to like the traditional headstock on 7 strings now. Back when they first did the SLAT3-7 people seemed to hate the 7 string version of the headstock because it is quite huge (it looks a lot larger in real life).


----------



## Mad-Max (Jun 27, 2016)

VinnyShredz said:


>



Seriously, I had recently hopped off the Jackson train that I had been on for many years, but I'm now hopping back on with these new 7 string models. 

That SL-7 is literally perfect in every way to me. The only thing I would change is to allow it to have multiple color options, and not just Satin Black, but I could live with the Satin Black for just the spec alone.


----------



## svart (Jun 28, 2016)

oracles said:


> Was really hoping to see a KE model in amongst these. A re-worked KE-7 would've been awesome to go with the RR7.



I don't because that would leave me bankrupt with two more Jacksons


----------



## Jamey36 (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been practically begging someone to sell me there SLAT3-7 with no luck.Now this looks like the same Axe,but with an oiled neck(+++).Guess I can kill my WTB thread.Just talked to Jake @ Sweetwater,not sure when they will be available but,definitely one coming to this address ASAP!


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 28, 2016)

Why no 7-string Kelly?


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 29, 2016)

Emperoff said:


> Why no 7-string Kelly?



It hasn't been requested much that I know of (and given the modern Kelly's tiny size, the neck dive would be atrocious).

The RR7 gets mentioned constantly, and Jackson just doesn't sell that many Kellys, especially since there's no Friedman around to showcase it.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 2, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> It hasn't been requested much that I know of (and given the modern Kelly's tiny size, the neck dive would be atrocious).
> 
> The RR7 gets mentioned constantly, and Jackson just doesn't sell that many Kellys, especially since there's no Friedman around to showcase it.



Yeah, all those things that you actually know but don't want to be told about 

Although I disagree about the neck dive. I had a KE-7 that balanced perfectly after changing the straplock location to the place USA ones have it. Newer Jackson 7 inline headstocks seem to be smaller, so that would also help.

But yeah, we need Friedman back


----------



## Scordare (Jul 2, 2016)

Marty Friedman IS back with Jackson...but with a Les Paul styled guitar similar to his PRS.


----------



## svart (Jul 3, 2016)

Emperoff said:


> Although I disagree about the neck dive. I had a KE-7 that balanced perfectly after changing the straplock location to the place USA ones have it.



Got 2 Ke-7R's and both do not show the slightest sign of neck dive with me  but then again, I'm around 1m96. Maybe that's got something to do with it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2016)

Scordare said:


> Marty Friedman IS back with Jackson...but with a Les Paul styled guitar similar to his PRS.



He's also using a custom Kelly.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 3, 2016)

Finally... now release a USA SL2H-7


----------



## Forkface (Jul 3, 2016)

djpharoah said:


> Finally... now release a USA SL2H-7



like, im not a big jackson follower, but I've noticed that a lot of people request this. Has it literally never been released or was it out for a couple of years then removed from the lineup?

one would think this would be the one of the first 7 they would have, given that the sl2h is a hugely popular model (i think)


----------



## kerdeh (Jul 3, 2016)

Hmm, don't 7 strings with that short of a scale kinda bug you guys? 

if you've ever played an 8 string schecter with that short scale, you know what I'm talking about. It just kinda feels silly to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm all for baritone 7-strings, but 25.5'' 7-strings have been used for decades without issue. I wouldn't call 25.5'' on a 7-string unusable at all, especially if you're tuning to B or A.


----------



## kerdeh (Jul 3, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm all for baritone 7-strings, but 25.5'' 7-strings have been used for decades without issue. I wouldn't call 25.5'' on a 7-string unusable at all, especially if you're tuning to B or A.



You're probably right. I personally just don't like the feel.


----------



## dhgrind (Jul 3, 2016)

now that my extra hardcore hypometer has gone down. i'd like to know if anyone has experience with the really high end jacksons and cares to comment on workmanship.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Jul 3, 2016)

I have played a bunch of the recent Pro series stuff and its all been really good! I am hopeful for this one to be as good


----------



## Forkface (Jul 3, 2016)

kerdeh said:


> You're probably right. I personally just don't like the feel.



yeah i personally prefer 25.5 on standard 7 string tuning, or even drop A.
Although i could imagine it being a problem if you play on F or something like that.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 4, 2016)

Forkface said:


> like, im not a big jackson follower, but I've noticed that a lot of people request this. Has it literally never been released or was it out for a couple of years then removed from the lineup?
> 
> one would think this would be the one of the first 7 they would have, given that the sl2h is a hugely popular model (i think)



There was a run of 10 for SSO and a few from the Custom Select line maybe two years ago, but none has been an actual production/off-the-shelf model. From these pics, this is one of the few to get the headstock right. Not sure why it's been such a struggle for Jackson to do that.


----------



## DownTuner (Jul 5, 2016)

Reverend Chug said:


> Personally, i HATE RR V's with a reverse headstock...just looks weird. Love the King V's with them though...



My thoughts exactly. Not liking how that huge fricking headstock looks on that Soloist either. Looks way better on that Warrior. The Warrior is really cool as well, if I wasn't such an Ibanez fanboy I might be interested in getting one.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 8, 2016)

Just read that there will be only 14 of each of the Warrior 7 and Lambo orange HT7, with 9 each for North America. Expect high prices.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 8, 2016)

svart said:


> Got 2 Ke-7R's and both do not show the slightest sign of neck dive with me  but then again, I'm around 1m96. Maybe that's got something to do with it?



I'm 1,93 so I doubt it


----------



## haffner1 (Jul 10, 2016)

I would love the Rhoads, IF the build quality is any good. I would probably never find one in a shop to play and the x series quality is so hit and miss I'm not sure I would trust buying one online.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jul 12, 2016)

Holy SH*** that RR7... want NOW!


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 12, 2016)

Forkface said:


> like, im not a big jackson follower, but I've noticed that a lot of people request this. Has it literally never been released or was it out for a couple of years then removed from the lineup?
> 
> one would think this would be the one of the first 7 they would have, given that the sl2h is a hugely popular model (i think)



They've done some CS short runs (like the white ones on the Jackson site now), but mainly it's a custom order to get one. Since people keep buying them that way, Jackson has ZERO incentive to make it a standard model.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 12, 2016)

cardinal said:


> There was a run of 10 for SSO and a few from the Custom Select line maybe two years ago, but none has been an actual production/off-the-shelf model. From these pics, this is one of the few to get the headstock right. Not sure why it's been such a struggle for Jackson to do that.



It's dealing with the angle of the B string to the tuner, according to them. Since the USAs have a smaller headstock, I don't really buy this, but...


----------



## cardinal (Jul 13, 2016)

eaeolian said:


> It's dealing with the angle of the B string to the tuner, according to them. Since the USAs have a smaller headstock, I don't really buy this, but...



If the problem really is the angle of the string coming out of the nut, I'd think a small string tree (like those used by Vigier for example) would be the right solution to smooth the angle just a bit. I assume most would prefer that over the boat paddle headstock they came up with instead.


----------



## MetalGravy (Jul 13, 2016)

Damn, not a fan of reverse headstocks in general, but RR7, so I can live with it. Would be nice if there colors other than gloss black, though.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 13, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> now that my extra hardcore hypometer has gone down. i'd like to know if anyone has experience with the really high end jacksons and cares to comment on workmanship.



My B7's are absolutely flawless. they play, sound and feel incredible.


----------



## JohnTanner (Jul 15, 2016)

Very true. I find myself picking up more and more Jackson guitars when i'm visiting guitar shops


----------



## feraledge (Jul 23, 2016)

Not a lot to see in this video since it's mainly a demo for the Scott V, but that SL2-7 Pro hanging in the background is just sexy as all get up. Very tempting when it comes out. 
Hilarious sight: the dude from Premier Guitar's look and double take when Peter tells him the street price on the Sl2.


----------



## xzacx (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe I'm just a sucker for King Vs, but I don't hate that Scott Ian model. I don't love those giant blocks, but I'll be tempted if I ever come across a used USA version.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 23, 2016)

It's just a shame the sig has nothing on this one:


----------



## xzacx (Jul 23, 2016)

^ironically I also hate those inlays hahah - only reason I don't own one of his single hum Soloist sigs. Love that V otherwise though.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Aug 3, 2016)

dhgrind said:


> now that my extra hardcore hypometer has gone down. i'd like to know if anyone has experience with the really high end jacksons and cares to comment on workmanship.



I have and still have it one of the Custom Shop Jackson 7's from this sites run a few years ago and I'll just say this. I've had a lot of seven strings but in my opinion this guitar kills all of them to this day. It just sounds and plays right for me. I would love to get the Davidson signature seven but damn it looks like its going to be out of my price range. I would be willing to pay high 2k pushing very low 3k but if its really going to be 4k plus no way. Has anyone here actually confirmed the actual price not the MSRP?


----------



## The 1 (Aug 4, 2016)

MetalThrasher said:


> I have and still have it one of the Custom Shop Jackson 7's from this sites run a few years ago and I'll just say this&#8230;. I've had a lot of seven strings but in my opinion this guitar kills all of them to this day. It just sounds and plays right for me. I would love to get the Davidson signature seven but damn it looks like its going to be out of my price range. I would be willing to pay high 2k pushing very low 3k but if its really going to be 4k plus no way. Has anyone here actually confirmed the actual price not the MSRP?



Someone posted in another thread that the Davidson Warrior is a limited run of 14 USA Custom Shop made to be exact copies of his. Given this, 4k+ seems realistic.

This is the other thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=258673&page=2

edit: There was a reverb listing for $6350, which also confirms only 14 are made with 9 of them being for North America market.
https://reverb.com/item/2507059-jac...tion-dave-davidson-warrior-7-only-9-available


----------



## MetalThrasher (Aug 4, 2016)

Holy chit! $6,350 that's beyond insane! I understand that they are not making a lot but that is crazy. I'll bet these sit on the shelves for a while. I just can't see how this is so much more money than the Bulb signature and at least that has some top end specs to it.


----------



## mastapimp (Aug 4, 2016)

That seller is from Canada and the list price is Canadian dollars. This roughly translates to $4,900 USD which is what I'd expect for a custom shop instrument (my MBC regius 7 ran about 1K more).


----------



## mastapimp (Aug 11, 2016)

I got a hold of one of the Davidsons for a very good price from a USA dealer. The asking price isn't that far off from what the Canadian store was asking (after conversion to USD). They confirmed that it was a limited 'one time only' build and had to call me back after speaking to Jackson about availability before they would even offer me the guitar. 

I had done business with this dealer before and they gave me a considerable loyalty discount so I'm happy with what I paid. They told me the guitar should ship late Sept./early Oct.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 9, 2016)

SL7 is out now and looks fantastic IMHO:
https://reverb.com/item/2920618-jackson-pro-soloist-sl7-7-string-electric-guitar

Headstock looks right on.


----------



## Voron (Jul 17, 2017)

Davidson's Warrior 7 - is one of the best 7 strings that I saw this year!
Amazingly well done, very smooth playing!!!


----------



## odibrom (Jul 17, 2017)

@Voron I dig your videos!, keep them coming!


----------



## Voron (Jul 17, 2017)

odibrom said:


> @Voron I dig your videos!, keep them coming!


Thanks a lot man!!!


----------

